# ? on Dyson Animal



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Does anyone have the Dyson Animal vacumn? Do you recommend it? We have a long haired dog in the house and will be moving into the new house next month when it is done and everyone I talk to says it is the best on new carpets. But the price tag of $550 makes me uneasy! I dont want to waste the money on something that does not work. Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

I LOVE my Dyson. Some things you get what you pay for and this is ceratinly worth the money. Mine is the purple one and sucks up pet hair. I have 4 dogs in the house so it has stood the test.
Look on Ebay, that is where I got mine.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I will keep an eye out on ebay.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I have one friend who loves it, and another who doesn't. The one who doesn't says it only really cleans the top of the carpets, and doesn't get down into the carpet well. 

When I bought my new vacuum last year, the guy I bought it from didn't recommend Dyson, and he even sells them. I ended up with a Simplicity, which is made in Missouri, and I love it. I have another friend who has one also, and she is the one who suggested I try it out. They aren't cheap either, though - I think mine was about $600.


----------



## LizinNH (Feb 2, 2003)

I clean houses for a living. I have a Dyson Animal Full Gear. I've had it for three years. I use it five days a week, for a couple hours a day. It runs as well today, as it did the day I bought it. The majority of my clients have pets with long hair. The dyson just lifts it right up off the carpets and furniture. 

The new dyson's come with a five year warranty. Most vacs only have a one year warranty.

If you get a dyson, buy an extra set of filters. One for every day vaccing and one for the really nasty jobs. ie. vaccing out the fireplace or basement.
Liz


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

I LOVE my Dyson! It makes cleaning fun!! Check out Craiglist.org - I'm sure you'll find a few there!


----------

